# Posten woodsman ii sale



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Jim's out of town so it's time to have a sale!!:zip:

For a limited time inserted Woodsman II's are on sale for $60 +shipping (that's $20 off!)


----------



## rkjtg (Dec 27, 2006)

Damn, that didn't take long!

He is barely out of the driveway and already Mama Posten is taking charge.:darkbeer:

Are these the "Jenni Posten Limited Edition" versions?:tongue:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Sure, whatever sells more Ray:wink:


----------



## op27 (Jan 12, 2008)

Man, If I knew I could get one in camo, I would have waited a week. 

Good Luck wih your sale.


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

op27 said:


> Man, If I knew I could get one in camo, I would have waited a week.
> 
> Good Luck wih your sale.


No one says you can't buy two:wink:

Thanks!


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

Jenni's the boss even when Jim is home:wink::wink:

Like every good relationship the woman is BOSS!!!!



rkjtg said:


> Damn, that didn't take long!
> 
> He is barely out of the driveway and already Mama Posten is taking charge.:darkbeer:
> 
> Are these the "Jenni Posten Limited Edition" versions?:tongue:


----------



## joffutt1 (Mar 23, 2008)

any in max 4? That with an orange insert would look NICE!


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

op27 said:


> Man, If I knew I could get one in camo, I would have waited a week.
> 
> Good Luck wih your sale.


^^Diddo^^
Is the Fall Leaf going to be the only camo available??


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep all we can do is the Fall Leaf, we have done sets that the customer paid to have dipped special, but it costs quite a bit more


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

will you autograph mine jenni? :tongue:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

gju42486 said:


> will you autograph mine jenni? :tongue:


Anythng for you George


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

stabmanswife said:


> Anythng for you George


yess! your awesome jen! :darkbeer:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

ttt
:darkbeer:


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

What lengths are available?


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

ricksmathew said:


> What lengths are available?


6, 8 10, & 12 inches


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

How long is the sale going on!!! Please let it be a while:embara:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Big_tojo said:


> How long is the sale going on!!! Please let it be a while:embara:



Well at least until Sunday...maybe longer:wink:


----------



## solocamo50 (Jun 7, 2006)

*maybe longer?*

PM sent Jen



stabmanswife said:


> Well at least until Sunday...maybe longer:wink:


----------



## atnole (Jul 3, 2008)

*?*

Can you tell me the difference between the woodsman I & II? 
Thanks


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

atnole said:


> Can you tell me the difference between the woodsman I & II?
> Thanks


*Woodsman I* is all Flat Black Powder Coat 

*Woodsman II* is Camo dipped


Jen


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

Doesn't that just figure, I just got my Woodsman I yesterday, didn't even get it mounted yet! :sad:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

cmherrmann said:


> Doesn't that just figure, I just got my Woodsman I yesterday, didn't even get it mounted yet! :sad:


Don't worry we let you buy more than one:wink:


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

well- does anyone have orders in?? Lets hear what you got. :darkbeer:


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

do you have to woodsman II in Realtree AP


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

mikea5232 said:


> do you have to woodsman II in Realtree AP



No we only have the Fall Leaf for camo dipped bars, but we have Woodsman I's that have a Real Tree Insert and Real Tree wraps on it.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

stabmanswife said:


> Don't worry we let you buy more than one:wink:


I guess I could give it to my son or better yet sell it to him!:wink:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

cmherrmann said:


> I guess I could give it to my son or better yet sell it to him!:wink:


You can charge him regular price and make some cash:wink:


----------



## Big_tojo (Aug 18, 2007)

*PAYMENT SENT!!!!!!:darkbeer: Thanks Alot Jen!!!!*


----------



## cl0uder (Jul 31, 2008)

Not too bad of an ad. Looks nice.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

just put a purchase in for my mom. 8 & 10" not sure which she wanted so might as well get 2


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Good morning


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Late night bump:darkbeer:


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

bumpity bump bump :darkbeer:


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## mikea5232 (Aug 27, 2008)

how long does it take to get one? and how much is shipping to 56345


----------



## jimposten (May 17, 2006)

mikea5232 said:


> how long does it take to get one? and how much is shipping to 56345


$5 shipping, and they are shipping around 2 weeks... First batch just went out, more to come. Get em while they are hot:wink:

JIM


----------



## gju42486 (Sep 7, 2006)

GOOD MORNING! Heres a waaaaaaaaaaaay to early morning bump to get the day started :wink::tongue:


----------



## stabmanswife (Feb 15, 2007)

Here's a few pics for ya' :wink:


----------

